# Bipod or Sticks?



## OutdoorsFan (Jan 17, 2008)

Now that I have my gun bought I would like everyone's opinion on should I put a bipod on or shoot with sticks? And what bran should I be looking at buying? Thanks Everyone


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have a harris Bipod, I also use Sticks! It really depends on terrain, and hight of grass, etc. I got the bipod that goes from like 12 inches to 27". Very good bipod. I would get one that rotates and goes side to side though.


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

I have two Harris Bipods that I use on different rifles. For varmint hunting I have a tall rotating bipod that lets me sit down; works great. I have another bipod on my AR but it is low so I must shot it prone or from the hood of the truck. I also like the low bipod when I am at the range sighting in my rifles.

I haven't had the need for sticks but they probable have there advantages, just not sure what they are. I'll stick with my harris bipod, it works for me.


----------



## deadyote (Nov 17, 2008)

I have two harris bipods the S-25.mod. go from 12" to 25" love em for yote hunts have one on a AR. and on a VLS.


----------



## ODB (Nov 30, 2008)

I prefer stix for the rough uneven terrian I hunt in. I can set up just about anywhere with stix have be a little picky with bi pod. I seldom shoot prone.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I have 3 bipods and I use sticks almost 100 percent of the time. I like the bipods and they have there place...prone...truck hood...ect...but I find the sticks more versatile. Even my tallest Harris is too short and sometimes you have a coyote get in on you fast or he gets "under" the gun and its then that I can kick the sticks away and free hand the shot at a runner and not swing and get caught up on brush or the ground.

I also like sticks for if I kill a coyote. I carry my coyote drag and tie his feet together(both front and back) and slide the sticks( 1/2 or 5/8 fiberglass electric fence poles bolted together) between the legs and my buddy grabs one end and me the other and carry the coyote out(kinda Indian style) with out dragging him thru the mud and getting a nice hide nasty or tore up. Some stands that are bare fields I put the bipod on and lay prone. Thats just what I prefer but use what ever works for you.

Good luck,

Jaybic


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Bipod.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

I had the same question as you last year and i got both.. I used the sticks for about a week and went straight to the bipod. I think bipods are way nicer. I would go with a bipod.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have mixed feelings about this, and so I do really use both.

Bipod - I have a pivoting one from Shooter's ridge that extends twice. You can use for both prone and sitting.
Pros-already on your gun so it's one less thing to carry. Adjustable for all heights, can set gun down to use call remote or binocs
Cons-hard to pan back and forth with, bases can get entangled in grass and brush, mechanical parts that can fail

Stick- I use Predator Sniper Stix
Pros - more stable I think than a bipod, quiet and easy to adjust, no mechanical parts
Con- one more thing to carry and forget/lose, hard to use in the prone position, have to hold gun all the time or it falls down

You will have to weigh the options to see what is best for you and you area. I always have both in my truck for any situation.

*One word of wisdom....spend the money on GOOD bipod if you choose to get one. I got the Shooters Ridge and it has been a headache. The bolts come loose, I had to replace a spring once. And now a pin fell out so it won't lock in the extended position so I always have to use the thumb tigthener. I am unsure how to fix this so it is a PAIN. Next time I will spend the money on a Harris. For a comparison its 70 bucks for Shooters Ridge and 110 for Harris...in that range. You get what you pay for.

For sticks I think a guy could make his own for little or nothing. My Predator Sniper Sticks are really just arrow shafts I think.*


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have three Harris, and the shooters ridge is perhaps why Fallguy thinks the shooting sticks are more stable. I have two high Harris and one low Harris, all swivel type and they are great for uneven ground. I would use nothing but the swivel type.
I also have a pair of the original shooting sticks and like them for handgun and lever action rifle. I was thinking about a pair of the Safari sticks 72 inches long, but I have taken a different rout. When I cross country ski I use my poles and if you grab them right they make a good cross sticks. Since I have bad knees and my son was reading that a pair of hiking sticks take 20% of the stress of your knees I decided to play with a pair from Wallmart for only $15. Now I will use PVC pipe and cut 1/3 of a two inch piece away. That will let it snap onto the walking stick. If I do it to both and link them with a quick attach system that swivels I will have a good shooting stick that will let me shoot from a kneeling position, or anywhere lower. 
Time to put the thinking cap on.


----------



## pbmules5309 (Nov 27, 2006)

I had a bipod for a while and I'm not a big fan. Mine would always get stuck in the brush and make for tough shots when something is moving. I made some shooting sticks out of pieces of fiberglass tent poles and they work much better. I would get sticks.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Bi-pod, I have a Caldwell that is tall enough for sitting, a little too tall for prone. Don't buy a Caldwell, you won't like the way the legs adjust.
Harris- spend the extra, get the pivot and swivel. I would buy the one with the 3 piece legs, that way it is good for prone thru sitting


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Google Stoney Point, and look at their Rapid Pivot Bipod. I have used many things over the years, and for now, this is all I use. I have the short (prone) bipod, and the sitting length bipod. I carry both with me to a call (there are belt holders for them), and snap the one I want onto the rifle - depending on whether I will be sitting or prone. Both of these are adjustable with a good range of adjustment - especially the sitting model. They will swivel full circle (if only you could), and because of the rubber tip design, will tilt any direction you want - yet the rubber is ridgid enough to make the system very stable. If you try them, you will like them!

This system works best for me. Good luck to you, and I hope this helps.


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

I have/use both... spend your money on a bipod, I'll give you a plan for AWESOME sticks...

for the sticks- I prefer carbon arrows, but have a dowell set too

prefer arrows because they are tougher and have tips that hold well in the ground.

strip the fletching off of the arrows and lube 3" of the back, or 3" of either end(LOL) of the dowells

take 3/8" gas line, approx 7-8" and place 2 cuts in it 3" from each end and shove the stick of your choice through the cut and out the end of the hose, repeat process on other end, with arrows the sticks will be 12 bucks, with dowells like 5 bucks... I do this because I have a habit of leaving things in the woods. :sniper: :beer:


----------



## ILcoyote_amateur (Dec 26, 2007)

It depends on your preference, I think that sticks are more versatile than bipods, but sticks seem to be a bit less accurate than the bipod. All my shots are under 300 yards so I use sticks all the time.

One thing I must say is practice, practice, practice with sticks. It took me a box or 2 of ammo to get good with my stoney point sticks but now I wouldn't use anything else. I'd suggest practicing from the sitting and kneeling position. I can consistently drop to a knee, and quickly shoot 5 of 5 clay pigeons, (on the ground of course) at 300 yds (my max shot range). IMHO this is about as practical shooting practice as you can get for coyotes. It also makes for great competition with your friends.

One downside I've noticed with the sticks is the sharp ends like to sink in mud or deep snow. Add rubber caps or epoxy blunt ends on to keep you out of trouble.

In the event you do have a long shot, I carry a back pack to use for a rest from the prone position. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

Bipod, Bipod, Bipod
However if you use sticks dont get the ones built into the sling they don't work worth a dam from my experience


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, as a follow up from my post yesterday. First off, I shoot to 1000 yards of bipod, but limit myself to about 600 of sticks.

Now, I mentioned the $15 hiking sticks from Walmart. I bought a pair yesterday, or the day before I don't remember. Anyway, I thought about the PVC pipe, then I thought about using heavy snaps epoxied to the poles, that would swivel nice. Today I went to Walmart (again) and bought that two inch wide industrial strength adhesive backed velcro. I wrapped it around and let a couple of inches hang free. They lock together very strong. This is what it looks like laying on the floor, and with my 1885 45/70 hanging in the cradle.


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Shooting sticks are alot better if you are hunting on hillsides. I have both. I like long distace with my bipod and closer with my sticks. Most aren't worried about the long distance so mostly If you are sitting I would go with sticks


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I was taught in the army to use a pack if I am going to shoot off the ground.

functional out to 1200 meters I know with an M14 with the right ammo.

As to sticks or pod. I tried the Harris and shooters ridge bipods. Didn't see a lot of difference in quality between the two, but big difference in price.

Varmit Al has a good set of sticks on his website, and the carbon Arrows are another option. I talk to the local archery shop and get old arrows that are junk for targets or hunting. Cost is nothing then.

use a good sized rubber bungee piece and you can make a nice coupling device to allow you to hold the arrows together.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

farmerj, I have done the same. You can also go another step further. You can purchase a package of inserts or get a half dozen old ones for free as you indicated. Cut your arrows into three equal lengths. Epoxy the inserts half way into the end of the shaft. Use a drill and drill out the threads which will enlarge the hole through the insert. Then with a file or power grinder grind the collar off the exposed portion of the insert. I buy thin bungee cord at Mac's. Tie a knot in one end of the bungee and tread it through all three shafts, pull it tight, tie a knot, and let it snap back into place. The one knot will be all the way to the bottom of the shaft. Epoxy another insert all the way into the other end of that shaft and add an arrow point. It collapses and deploys just like my Stoney Point.

Then use rubber bungee just as you described to join the two arrows.

The large diameter line cutters work real good for this setup.

The setup I made above was simply because I wanted hiking sticks anyway, and something tall enough to lift me over high grass. I simply thought why carry both when less than an ounce of velcro gave me both in one package.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Great, innovative idea with the hiking staffs, Plainsman!
I own, and wouldn't be without my Stoney Point pod, with the third leg attachment. They're light, quick to get into action, and will collapse for the sitting position. As an added old guy benefit, they work pretty well as walking sticks. I use them to constantly check my footing, particularly when there's snow on the ground. I made a pretty good (if I do say so myself) running shot this year, using them as a monopod (no time to spread them). I've used and own several brands of sticks, and won't leave home without at least one set. Rifle mounted pods work very good, (I do have a Harris mounted on my varmint rifle) but I don't care for the extra weight on the walk around rifle, and standing shots happen, at least to me, fairly often. 








This is the one that tried to run.
All the best,
Burl


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a Harris bipod .It's really old. Its my dads old one. About the same as the ones sold this day. The one thing that I dont like it about it is that when there is not level ground its not so good also it doesn't swivel. I am thinking about asking my uncle for a couple of sticks. He makes his own and they work great. You don't Have to buy them you can make some that will be just as good as the commercial made ones.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I use home made sticks, plans are what are called biforpods on the web site. One set it made with 3/4 inch square cedar that are 6 footers for hunting in tall grass or brush. The legs can spread to get down to sitting level. Another one I made from glof club shafts (best use I have found for golf clubs.) They are for sitting in the shorter stuff.

 Al


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

alleyyooper said:


> one I made from glof club shafts (best use I have found for golf clubs.)
> 
> Al


Golf shafts... that's a pretty good idea.


----------

